# your least favorite month?



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

curious since we have the thread on favorite months. i picked april because i always seem to get depressed around that time. which is interesting because its exactly 6 months from october, my favorite month!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

February. Valentine's Day. Although my Dad's birthday is also in February so that's nice.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

September, obviously. End of the summer, and the month when spiders decide to all come into your house.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

October because I always seem to get depressed and lose my friends during this time. I also get sick and it starts to get cold and the days get shorter and shorter


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

January. Depths of winter. :afr


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say August. It's hot, and school starts.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

February, for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a tie between July (goddamn heat!!!) and December (Christmas -- just shoot me, please).


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

January too cold. close second august too hot. i don't like extremes in temp's.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

August I just mope around the house all day


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

January, it is a boring month of nothingness after the nice holidays. Also very cold and dark.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

Eh every month in the spring and summer. I hate hot weather. I'm really happy because it rained yesterday.  Haha I'm weird.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I hate March. It's always cold, windy and rainy where I live and it's just so depressing. It's not really "spring weather," yet even though the first day of spring is technically in March. It's just a weird combination. I don't know, it's hard to describe lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd say February, because it's the middle of winter where I live. It's like, spring's just around the corner, yet painfully far away. August is a close second because I hate heat and humidity.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

July is the middle of winter in the Southern Hemisphere. Perhaps this poll should be restricted to the Northern Hemisphere, so you are comparing apples with apples.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

January: Christmas is over, it's cold and dark and depressing and summer is a long way away, and there aren't any holidays until Easter.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Smarch, terrible weather.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

August


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

May,
Voted december by accident.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

March. It gives me a gross feeling in my stomach. Hate it.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

August - school starts again


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

December, because of Christmas and New Year's Eve.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll say January. It usually starts snowing in early to mid December here, just in time for Christmas, which makes everything, well, Christmas-y. But after that comes January, and the snow/cold gets real old, real quick. I would also say February, but it's always easier because it's shorter...not by much, but those 3 days count.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

January because we've got several months of winter to go, the winter holidays are over, and midterms are at the end of the month. Edit: Actually, I hate September as well... School starts and summer ends.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd say January or February because it's miserably cold and I start getting pretty sick of all the snow and ice. 
Not too fond of August either because it's too hot and my allergies are horrendous.
My favorite months are June and October because the weather is pretty nice.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

February...too cold and by that time, I am just tired of winter.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

May/June. I have terrible allergies at that time and it makes me feel terrible every year.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> March. It gives me a gross feeling in my stomach. Hate it.


Yes, I have ambivalent feelings about March--it's a mixture of winter and spring, just too confusing.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

September, it's just long, pointless, and makes me moody.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

February, winter has lost all its charm by that point, I'm usually tired of shoveling snow.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

August, because it's so damn hot and humid.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

January. Have been freezing too long and there's a long way to go and people are still getting flu.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

January cause it's cold.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

March is the worst month of all time.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I picked February because it is the time when winter has already been thriving for a good three months and I am at my wit's end with it, and spring is right around the corner but just can't seem to come soon enough. LOL. Ya...I hate winter!  Plus, I hate the added reminder of my loneliness and lack of successful relationships that comes with Valentine's Day.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

November is so friggin' worthless... not even close.

But it's hard to compare answers, because so much depends on your local climate, IMO.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

November's dumb. I hate it. I always think of brown, orange and yellow, and I don't like it. It just pisses me off.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's between January and September. January because for some reason the whole starting another year always seems daunting to me at first. September because its end of summer and start of classes.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

July-August

Anytime the temperature is over 75 can't stand the heat.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

January, it's unfortunately my birthday month, freezing cold, & just has this real sad feeling in the air.


----------



## TomCat4680 (Sep 30, 2011)

March sucks. The weather is on rapid cycle bipolar mode (hey everyone it's Spring; no wait, it's gonna snow for another month!) Some bad things happened to me in March too. When I was in 8th grade a girl in my class died of leukemia in March. My suicide attempt and hospitalization for 2 weeks was in March. 

I met my current gf in March though so it's not entirely bad.


----------



## 2n3ne3t (Sep 21, 2011)

All of them.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It may very well be October. Just because i dont have to do anything that might make me anxious. No events and stuff, just me sitting on my *** @ home. Yeah, october rocks.

Oops, misread the thread name. Least favorite has to be June (my bday) and December (xmas, new years etc.)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

none


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Christmas, summer and spiders, so it sucks all 'round.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

August... because it's too rainy and freakin' hot and humid here. If I were still up north... it would be April or May... because of the rain and melting snow and wetness everything is still ugly... everything is mushy and there is mud everywhere.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

January-March blow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> It's a tie between July (goddamn heat!!!) and December (Christmas -- just shoot me, please).


I concur


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Probably November, because it's a prelude to a long, dark, brutal winter.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

March too much dust


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It's hard for me to decide between April and September.

April sucks because the weather can never make up it's mind where I live and I usually get a terrible cold because of it.

September because summer is over and school starts.

yup.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't pick just one,I dislike summer because I despise the heat and humidity. Under ordinary circumstances I'd probably love December - but because I have little money and Christmas is ALL about money -I always feel sad the whole month.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

February, because it has the fewest days. And some times it has more days than it should. And then there is the fact that Excel has a 29 Feb in the year 1900 which doesn't even exist. Then there is the fact the February just doesn't sound right, might as well not have that first r. Then there are all the people who died in February.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

august it is hot and its when school starts down here


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

I put December but really I generally just hate the holidays. Coming from a split family, I rather hide in a closet than deal with all the people that what me here, or there, supper at so and so's, than meeting at this weird and unrelated persons. Since I was 16 I refused to go any where on the holiday's with my family/part family/ make believe family/they have to invite me because I live with a relative.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

August.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wake me up when December ends!! Not only do I get older on that month, but Christmas time is a joke >.<


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

February is terrible. All the nice holidays are over, it's cold but (mostly) not so cold that there's snow and ice, mostly it's just drizzling the entire month, the days are still rather short, everything just looks grey... Most of this also applies to January but since the end of the Christmas holiday is also in January I decided to spare that one.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

March, the university I go to starts on the 1st after 3 months of holidays for the Australian summer.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't stand January to March. When the curbs are laden with dirty snow and there is absolutely nothing to look forward to.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

April, definitely. That's the month my girl took her own life. April 23rd.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

August = back to cruel (and I am not in school anymore)


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

February


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

June. June bugs and flying ants. /shiver


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

january is the worst. not only do you get to enjoy the year's most ostentatious celebration of the fact that your life is passing by at an alarming rate (new year's day), you get to do so during the absolute worst part of the frigid, boring, seemingly endless winter season! or I do, at least, because I live in new england.

march is second.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Any month where heavy snow is present.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

August especially near the end, cant stop thinking about how bored I am stuck inside all day with nothing to do well every one else is out having fun with their friends all summer.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

September - End of summer + school starts :rain


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

January.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I voted december, because **** Christmas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably January. After Christmas/New Years things really slow down. Not much happens in January. And it's always cold, dark and snowy. :no


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

July, and maybe August. Too damn hot most of the time. I prefer winter, autumn and early spring.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

August, because it's disgustingly hot and makes doing anything outside kinda suck.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I absolutely loath August, it's the hottest month of the year where I live and I hate the heat, it drives me nuts.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a tough question because each month has it's pros and cons, but for a number of reasons February doesn't rank high with me because even in January, the good feelings of some of Christmas is still fresh but February is kind of generic and just blah. Weatherwise, September gets on my nerves. 3-4 months of sauna like heat and humidity have already passed, and it seems to drag on and on late into September.

A psychologist actually calculated January 24th to be statistically the most depressing day of the year. The holidays are long gone, for some people the credit card bills are arriving, unrealistic New Years resolutions have been broken, the tedious stuff that was put off because "it's Christmas time, so cleaning out the closet, the tedious meeting, _________________ can wait until the first of the year" (and the "first of the year" has finally arrived). The story is here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/4187183.stm

I have a tradition with a friend where we try to do something really fun around that time of year to offset the blahness.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

June, July, August. I chose July though. They are hot months and I hate hot weather, plus they remind me I don't have money to spend on a summer vacation.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

August. It reminds me of sad events..my grandfather died in August one year, I lost my parakeet last August, and on an August years ago my brother's parakeet died.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

July because of the heat.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate them all but I especially hate all of them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lissa530 said:


> July-August
> 
> Anytime the temperature is over 75 can't stand the heat.


This.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

another summer/heat hater

august has probably been the worst this year


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

March is usually a pretty useless month... cold and wet.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Well... I dislike August, September & February but out of the bunch I'd pick September. It's just depressing to me. The 1st marks my sister's birthday whom was taken at birth from my mother 5 years ago to be put up for adoption since she was in a bad place at the time & the 11th marks the day the Twin Towers were blown at. Everyone gets all 'emo' about that since a lot of people lost loved ones that day & my mother gets 'emo' about losing Melody so September is like a month of *Loss* to me. An emo month.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Innamorata said:


> February. Valentine's Day. Although my Dad's birthday is also in February so that's nice.


Valentines day does suck! I picked July though because it seems to be the hottest, or maybe I just happen to be outside the most in July and notice the hideous heat!
I hate summer time!!! I went to mayhem Fest in July and it was great other than I almost died from the ****ing heat!!! Geez, why don't they have these outdoor concerts in like November????

So I can't pick February cause I like the cold plus there's a horror convention I'm going to in February which makes up for the ****tiness of valentines day.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

January in Minnesota is a b****


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably March. It's usually the month where I get sick and tired of the snow and I just want it to go away. But, I find it hard to dislike a month. They're all relatively the same aren't they?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

December, the holidays/Christmas. There are a number of reasons. I can never be bothered with it and hate it basically.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

low said:


> December, the holidays/Christmas. There are a number of reasons. I can never be bothered with it and hate it basically.


Yeah, definitely December.

I'm becoming less of a family/holiday person the older I get, that's for sure. Way too much unnecessary stress.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Yeah, definitely December.
> 
> I'm becoming less of a family/holiday person the older I get, that's for sure. Way too much unnecessary stress.


Honestly I'd rather be at home, alone in a flat and make up some bs about being away for Christmas to my family and stay in bed all day but I live at home with them. Sounds horrible I guess but that's how I feel.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm so offended that February has the most votes.  (My birthday)
But September, probably. Because it means the end of summer and having to get back into the school routine.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I must of thought it said your favourite month, because I voted for July:um


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

November because it's the heart of fall, with winter easing in. I like it either hot or cold. If it's slightly chilly or mild I get irritated because it's harder to adjust. 

Next is September, it being the end of summer.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Only one month? Well I really don't like March, June, August, or September, it just seems like such odd months. June is like a cheap copy of July, March is a cheap copy of May, I go back to school in August, and September seems like the odd one out out of all the months.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

January. It's like the excitement from the holidays are over, and there is _another_ year to endure. It's cold, and there isn't even anything special that happens in January. Just a boring, depressing month.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Every month


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I hate april the most because here in englanc we have a thing called april showers where it rains a lot. I'm guessing the other 4 people who voted april are from england too lol.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

December. It's cold, and we have to deal with the holidays.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

January is the month I hate the most because it's usually the coldest.
In general I hate from october to april. I love hot weather and wish it was all year long


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

September. Just horrible all round.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

January because I loathe the cold. Not only is it usually the coldest, but it's a huge come down from all the holiday festivities and winter break.

Wish it were summer all year round. Definitely moving to an island when I'm an old geezer.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

I voted for December but I generally hate the entire stretch of winter (December- March). There is absolutely NOTHING to do during these dreadful, cold months. I think I probably have seasonal depression.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

The colder months. I can't stand it. It's freezing and you have to wear like a billion layers of clothing.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

January. It's cold, the Christmas decorations go down (I hate putting them up, but it's still depressing to take them down a month later), nothing special happens during the month, and I'm still used to the previous year during this month.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Either February or August. I voted for August, though.

February because it's cold, slushy and miserable. I want winter to go away by that point.
August because of school starting, and the late-summer weather is unbearable.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

February. My birthday is there, and so is Valentines. So **** February. I am hoping this one will be better for at least a week.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Any of those summer months. voted July


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

January and February. They're miserable.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

faith in humanity restored. For a while I thought I was the only one who hated winter...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

April b/c it's always humid & gross majority of the time.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

February, it starts out really cold and valentines day. the day that makes me feel extremely lonely


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

July by far.... really far


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

February.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

All 3 months of summer.


----------



## purringinside (Jan 19, 2013)

February because by then I'm fed up of winter!!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

February. It gives me less time to accomplish what I need to for the month, makes my income look smaller, and by the time it rolls around I'm tired of winter and impatient for spring.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Voted August, 1. i cant stand heat 2. girls are running around half naked

My fave seasons would be Autumn or Spring....


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Spring Break, June and July cuz of out of control students and the summer heat.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Jun 27, 2012)

December. I hate Christmas time seeing on the happy people doing their happy stuff it makes me sick.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

december...I dislike snow...Holidays make me depressed and the constant cheery Christmas music kills me lol.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

march, it's too ambiguous.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

august. hot as ****.


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

never liked jan that much bec its always so cold not nice weather, thats why.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

August. It's when summer is hottest here, and we have monsoons. Also when I have to start another term in school and it just feels like horrible repetition. I'm sluggish in the dry heat, going back and forth from the parking lot to an extremely hot, closed space inside my car. People drive the worst in the summer, because they're more irritable, and if their windows are down, you know their AC isn't working, and you just want to avoid them because they're suffering, and it shows lol


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

August, a little too hot for me... my birthday is in August but who cares xD


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably September, I generally had a hard time choosing though since my moods don't vary according to what month it is.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Either January or February, I am so cold right now, it really sucks


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

February, never had a valentine


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

July. It's hot and it makes me older.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

December = dumb holidays and winter. December should die a slow, painful death.

Too much hate for August. That's my month.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

September!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

January. Thank god it's over. But oh, what's this: February my second least favourite month is here. Cripes.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

April has statistically been my hardest month. I saw my best friend/love interest for the last time during an April, before his parents rudely separated us. April was also the month I heard he was moving out of state (when they moved they forbade contact between the two of us.) His birthday is also in April. They moved right before he could turn 18, so he had no choice but to make the move. That was in 2000, and I have been grieving ever since.

It may be better this year, now that we're back in contact and I know he loves me.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

If I could pick two it'd be October and March. I hate Halloween and nothing good ever happens in March.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know.. something cool happens every month.. or.. maybe not January because its all the "new years resolution" sh!t.. but its the winter and I do like the winter. Or maybe June. But that's my birthday.. July has the 4th so that's out.. um.. august kinda sucks because its super hot but the fair starts in late August. I don't really like spring though. Nothing really exciting about spring. I think I dislike march-may because there's nothing awesome about those months. May had cinco de mayo and memorial day. So that's cool. It's between. March and April. March has Easter and earth day.. so that's kinda lame. Hm.. but I do have good memories of Easter.. um.. yeah. April sucks the most. **** April.

Wow that required a lot of thought. We need one for favorite month! Because that's easy. I like most months.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

dec-april lol There is NOTHING to do in my area during the winter. Its just get really cold, dont get much snow so cant snow board and the area sucks. So nothing to really do with the fields besides go down town once and awhile.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I ****ing hate February. I'm so depressed. Make it stop.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always hated February. This is when I start to get real sick of winter. Thankfully the month is short, so spring will be here soon enough.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Why is there no option for 'November through to May'???


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

December. I live in Australia so it's summer (which I don't). Also, Christmas. However I don't like any of the summer months.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

3 days until this piece of **** month is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> 3 days until this piece of **** month is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol I can relate. I don't have a venemous hate for specifically february, but I generally dislike the rainy, cold months from January and on. Mostly because I have to to wake up for school very early and then wait outside in the biting cold for about an hour before the bell rings. Weather affects my mood greatly; could mean the difference between a completely awesome and completely ****ty day for me in some cases. Ugh :fall


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

August. School starts in August and all I can think about in August is how much school is going to suck once it starts.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

February ... and it's over! :yay


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

All 3 months of summer.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I don't like February either. It's cold, the fresh optimism of January has gone, Valentine's day and I need to buy birthday presents for three of my sisters. I'm glad it's finally over for another year.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

February -- it's too cold.


----------



## RevoluSean (Mar 2, 2013)

June is when the nothingness begins, I might hate school but at least it's something to do, having no friends and no job makes 3 months without school just entirely too depressing.


----------



## MeekShadow (Mar 4, 2013)

August, because it can be so hot.... I would have picked July for that reason but my birthday is in July. I can't stand the heat. -__-;;


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

December because of Christmas


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why is there no option for 'November through to May'???


I agree strongly. The winter depresses me to an extent which is probably beyond normal.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

welp, february is over, and it is snowing a ton here. happy ****ing spring break, someone shoot me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's officially March. Because every year I get tricked into thinking it's starting to get nice, and then March is just like "lol fooled u" and ****s us over. Snow. SNOW. I want spring goddamn it. I hate March.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> Because every year I get tricked into thinking it's starting to get nice, and then March is just like "lol fooled u" and ****s us over.


Seriously...EVERY TIME. It's never really spring in Connecticut until mid May. THIS SUCKS


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Seriously...EVERY TIME. It's never really spring in Connecticut until mid May. THIS SUCKS


I hate Connecticut. I wore a dress on Tues. A _dress_. Now I need to ****ing shovel. And you know it'll be like 4 days of spring then go straight to being unbearably hot summer weather.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

January, no matter how many times I say "im not gonna make a new year's resolution"..... i do. And i ALWAYS screw it up within the first week or two


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

March


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's shorter, which makes me think it's not fair I have to pay the same amount of rent or for monthly transportation. It's also really cold and boring.

I do enjoy celebrating Day-After Valentine's, though. Candy is 75% off!


----------



## casteez907 (Jan 30, 2013)

September is always hard for me. Could be because i lost my mother Sep 18th, but it just seems like a dark month.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Spring months bore me for some reason.


----------

